# New Yuxin 6x6 and 4x4



## Sajwo (May 20, 2016)

Yuxin just released new 6x6 and 4x4 cubes. 4x4 is Zhisheng and 6x6 is red Kirin. Both are stickerless versions.

I will upload the video with performance of both cubes very soon


----------



## guysensei1 (May 20, 2016)

hypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehype


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 20, 2016)

A 6x6! Finally!


----------



## mjm (May 20, 2016)

Woohoo! It's happening!

I hope they make them stickered, too, however 
I also hope they're good


----------



## Jbacboy (May 20, 2016)

Dang it now I cant just call the first yuxin 4x4 a yuxin


----------



## Please Dont Ask (May 20, 2016)

This is probably the reason why i never upgraded from the shenghou.


----------



## Chree (May 20, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> Dang it now I cant just call the first yuxin 4x4 a yuxin



Well maybe they'll give it a name. One that's hopefully at least as cool as "Yuxin Lion".


----------



## biscuit (May 20, 2016)

Chree said:


> Well maybe they'll give it a name. One that's hopefully at least as cool as "Yuxin Lion".



Well technically the first one is the YuXin Unicorn King, so... That's a pretty dank name.


----------



## rumarfer28 (May 20, 2016)

I dont' like stickerless shades of the Yuxin cubes, I wish they copy the Cyclone Boys ones (the best shades ever) because I want a stickerless 6x6 but not with the Yuxin shades :S


----------



## TheChaiCuber (May 20, 2016)

yes!!!!!!!!!! finally!!!!!!!


----------



## DTCuber (May 20, 2016)

I WANT BOTH OF THESE CUBES.


----------



## Cale S (May 20, 2016)

Maybe I'll actually start doing 6x6


----------



## Sajwo (May 20, 2016)

6x6 mechanism


Spoiler


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 20, 2016)

Hypehype, but my aoshi is still nice. Would depend on the price. Do you know how much they'll be?


----------



## Ksh13 (May 20, 2016)

When will they be available to the general public?


----------



## Berd (May 20, 2016)

Looks dank!


----------



## hamfaceman (May 20, 2016)

There hasn't been a new 6x6 since I started cubing +6 months or so, so this is really great to see. This may be what gets me into big cubes.


----------



## RhysC (May 21, 2016)

If it doesn't pop I don't even care if it's $1000, im buying that thing


----------



## Matt11111 (May 21, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## YouCubing (May 21, 2016)

Aussssssssssie?
also, ME WANTTTTTTTT nao


----------



## kake123 (May 21, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> hypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehypehype


INDEED!!!!!!

About time I get a sub-3 single with a better 6x6.


----------



## LHCBlackHole (May 21, 2016)

Sub 1:30 WR single and sub 1:40 WR mean of 3. Post your predictions.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 21, 2016)

LHCBlackHole said:


> Sub 1:30 WR single and sub 1:40 WR mean of 3. Post your predictions.


Just for fun I'm gonna predict that this thing is a piece of crap and it fails all expectations.


----------



## LHCBlackHole (May 21, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Just for fun I'm gonna predict that this thing is a piece of crap and it fails all expectations.


Why do you have to crush all my hopes and dreams of having a good 6x6 ;_;


----------



## guysensei1 (May 21, 2016)

LHCBlackHole said:


> Why do you have to crush all my hopes and dreams of having a good 6x6 ;_;


I'm actually excited for it too...


----------



## mati1242 (May 21, 2016)

From what I've seen on unboxing and first impressions it's nothing special at least for me. But yeah it's just on video. 

Wysłane z mojego SM-A300FU przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## willi pilz (May 21, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Just for fun I'm gonna predict that this thing is a piece of crap and it fails all expectations.


This comment made me laugh so much


----------



## Sajwo (May 21, 2016)

Did about 30 solves and it's still kinda stiff. Lubing and tensioning didn't help at all. I don't really think it will be better than Moyu, but we will se tommorow. I'll try to go for mo100. If you're interested in seeing it in action, you can check my unboxing


----------



## Forcefulness (May 22, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> Dang it now I cant just call the first yuxin 4x4 a yuxin


they do have another 4x4 already


----------



## attilio (May 22, 2016)

Sajwo said:


> Yuxin just released new 6x6 and 4x4 cubes. 4x4 is Zhisheng and 6x6 is red Kirin. Both are stickerless versions.
> 
> I will upload the video with performance of both cubes very soon


Where did you buy it?


----------



## Eme (May 22, 2016)

That is sweet! If the 6x6 will have a reasonable price (in the Bochuang league I mean) I will get it. I have always hold off from getting a 6x6 because the Aoshi was too pricy, the Shengshou doesn't come in stickerless and I wasn't sure I'd have liked this event.


----------



## NubCubing (May 29, 2016)

https://thecubicle.us/yuxin-blue-p-5819.html
https://thecubicle.us/yuxin-p-5820.html

Boom.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (May 29, 2016)

gj names yuxin 21/21


----------



## mafergut (May 30, 2016)

I think I'm getting one. I also prefer Cyclone Boys stickerless shades (I have a G4 and I love it) but I recently got a Yuxin 5x5 in stickerless and, with good lighting, recognition is fine between red and orange (not so under bad lighting).

So I think I can manage and, even if it's not much better than the Aoshi, at least it will be cheaper and, most importantly, no candy colors! 

Also the new 4x4 looks fantastic and might be a contender to the G4 but unless it's much better I'll stick to my G4 just because of the nicer shades. Now that I'm moving to all stickerless I regret having recently bought an Aofu GT in black with stickers... bad decision.


----------



## willi pilz (May 30, 2016)

mafergut said:


> I think I'm getting one. I also prefer Cyclone Boys stickerless shades (I have a G4 and I love it) but I recently got a Yuxin 5x5 in stickerless and, with good lighting, recognition is fine between red and orange (not so under bad lighting).
> 
> So I think I can manage and, even if it's not much better than the Aoshi, at least it will be cheaper and, most importantly, no candy colors!
> 
> Also the new 4x4 looks fantastic and might be a contender to the G4 but unless it's much better I'll stick to my G4 just because of the nicer shades. Now that I'm moving to all stickerless I regret having recently bought an Aofu GT in black with stickers... bad decision.


Yuxin has now better stickerless shades.


----------



## mafergut (May 30, 2016)

willi pilz said:


> Yuxin has now better stickerless shades.


Better than what? You mean different from those on their 5x5?


----------



## MoFoYa (May 31, 2016)

I preordered the red as my first 6x6... I usually wait for reviews first; but, I decided to just go for this one. I'm excited to get it; I hope it's good.

Edit:
I got it yesterday. It's pretty good; very smooth. I had 2 center pieces pop on my 3rd solve; but, I was kind of testing the limits. I'm curious to see what others think...


----------



## jaredye (Jun 9, 2016)

mafergut said:


> I think I'm getting one. I also prefer Cyclone Boys stickerless shades (I have a G4 and I love it) but I recently got a Yuxin 5x5 in stickerless and, with good lighting, recognition is fine between red and orange (not so under bad lighting).
> 
> So I think I can manage and, even if it's not much better than the Aoshi, at least it will be cheaper and, most importantly, no candy colors!
> 
> Also the new 4x4 looks fantastic and might be a contender to the G4 but unless it's much better I'll stick to my G4 just because of the nicer shades. Now that I'm moving to all stickerless I regret having recently bought an Aofu GT in black with stickers... bad decision.



So have you had it yet? I have an Aosu 4x4 but I feel its inner layers are slow. I can't loosen the tension because it's quite easy to pop.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jun 9, 2016)

I like how these cubes are called the Red 6x6 and Blue 4x4 when they don't even come in those colors.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 10, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I like how these cubes are called the Red 6x6 and Blue 4x4 when they don't even come in those colors.


I think that's the color of their cores.


----------



## mafergut (Jun 10, 2016)

jaredye said:


> So have you had it yet? I have an Aosu 4x4 but I feel its inner layers are slow. I can't loosen the tension because it's quite easy to pop.


I also have an Aosu and think the same of it, inner layers are a bit sluggish. But no, I still haven't bought any of these two new Yuxin cubes. I will soon order a 6x6. As for the 4x4 I will only get it if people starts saying it's super-great, as I'm quite happy with my G4.


----------



## MoFoYa (Jun 10, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I think that's the color of their cores.



The 6x6 has a black core...


----------



## Matt11111 (Jun 10, 2016)

MoFoYa said:


> The 6x6 has a black core...


Welp...


----------



## rasiel (Jun 18, 2016)

Other than being hella expensive what's wrong with the AoShi? I absolutely love mine girly neon colors and all!


----------



## Forcefulness (Jun 20, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I like how these cubes are called the Red 6x6 and Blue 4x4 when they don't even come in those colors.


thats the cores color on the stickerless versions


----------



## Aysha (Jun 20, 2016)

I replaced the springs on my Yuxin Blue 4x4 with Weisu soft springs and broke it in. The cube performs well with some catches due to the lack of Florian cuts on some of the pieces. 

However, I still feel like it requires more effort to turn the cube as I feel like my fingers get really sore after using the cube for some time.

Overall, it's a good cube.


----------



## rnseth101 (May 3, 2017)

Hi, i have the yuxin 6x6, and i've been having problems with it. Everytime i loosen it, the pieces seem to grind over the core/internal pieces under them that they come into contact with. I would greatly appreciate some help with fixing this problem, as i would like to have it at a comfortable tension without it "grinding" as i turn it. Thank you.


----------

